# Sticky  Largest Tires on a stock Can-Am



## Polaris425

We have one of these in the kawi section, just thought some people might find it usefull here too...

If you've put larger than stock tires on your Can-Am, w/o a lift kit, please post what model quad, and the tires specs, and any problems you ran into w/ rubbing etc... Pictures are awesome too if you have them.


----------



## DTX

Generally you can run up to 30" tires but a pipe lift on the front is recomended for insurance where your headlights are concerned. I have 30x11 Zillas all the way around which measure an actual 29.5". The front's would sometimes rub lightly at full turn with no lift at all. I now have HD springs on front. They don't rub at all in the rear but they take up pretty much all the room there. You could fit larger by moving the floorboards forward a bit. If you look at the plastic on the outside below the light, that is where it rubs a little at times. I don't think skinnies would have rubbed. It also just barely touches the plastics on the inside with the rear of the tire but not nearly enough to be concerned with. These pics are 100% stock suspension. With the new springs, it sits noticably higher along with being stiffer.


----------



## CanAmChris

Ive heard yo ucan run 29.5 on outtys stock.. I couldnt tell you for sure though. .I have had a pipe lift on mine for a long time


----------



## bayou_boy_22

here is a pic of a stock 800 running 29.5s. the yellow bike on the left is stock with 29.5s and the camo one has 1" pipe lift all the way around with 29.5.


----------



## atvaddict

31s with pipe lift in the front only.


----------



## stoneman

Yup, 29.5s fit a stock Outty. They will rub in the woops though. I put Highlifter 160 springs in the front of mine and a 1 5/8" pipe lift on the rear. Works perfect. But yeah, they fit stock.


----------



## Polaris425

"fit" and "can operate without serious issues" are 2 different things, in my book. 35" tires would "fit" on my truck with it just sitting there, but I couldn't drive it down the road like that. I think we need to make sure we are clarifying that in these posts.


----------



## stoneman

Like I said, they will rub in woops. Also need to be aware that when coming down from wheelies too hard they can rub/grab the front facia or headlight housing. Not big problems. Hence the slight mods to the springs. I replaced my front springs long before the 29.5s came onboard. Didn't care for the sloppy wash feel of stockers.


----------



## Greystorm

will wide 28s rub anywhere If your hitting some whoops or using a good amount of travel? any body running them


----------



## DTX

As long as they clear the tierods, you should be fine.


----------



## aandryiii

A renegade will fit 31s skinny wide combo on a bone stock suspension, you will have to heat the rear of the floor boards and pull in slightly. And you will have 0 issues!


----------



## triple650

allright well ive read through here and other places but still not an answer, can i run 29.5x10x12 and 29.5x12x12 on stock black rims? i got 09 outlander 800 xt camo package


----------



## emc

YES!


----------



## gpinjason

The pic at the top of the thread looks to me like 30" Zillas on stock rims... Which I would think its safe to say 29.5" laws will fit as well...


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I know someone that has that set up. It works well and don't rub at all.


----------



## triple650

allrighty so your telling me that in front it wont rub at all? cuz ive read that if its over 9'' wide it will rub. and like it depends who some it dont work stock some it do, i need to make sure cuz if i buy these tires then im out like 700$ then id have to resell em. and you dont see to many big tires around here. but it wont put to much strain on the axles? or anything?


----------



## emc

The deciding factor is spring sag. Some bikes springs are older & sag more than others. If you are real concerned about alittle rubbing, then slap a pipe lift on the shocks & call it good.


----------



## Kandgo

07 Renegade 800 26/9/12 26/12/12 Maxxis Bighorns, no issues at all! I have Bighorns on all that I own.


----------



## The Gent

28 inch Zillas on 08 gade 800 X no rubbing at all, with adjustable shocks i can fit 30 inch backs.


----------



## Rainmart

Can you put 27-9-12 maxxis bighorn originals infront on a stock 2012 outlander max xt?


----------



## Bigchuck17

I have a 15 max xt with a 2 inch lift all around with 28 moto boss. I rub on every whoop. Only in front tho. Where the fenders connect to the footwells. Front springs I have to the stiffest setting and I've trimmed the most I can without damaging the connection. Any ideas? Some kind of weird fab to push the wheel well out further from the wheels?


----------



## Kungfoosnail

CanAmChris said:


> Ive heard yo ucan run 29.5 on outtys stock.. I couldnt tell you for sure though. .I have had a pipe lift on mine for a long time


Is it possible to to put assasinators on my stock 14” can am rims


----------



## Ray9794

As of now, Outlander 850 XMR can clear 30's with no lift, no rubbing. 31's will rub rear floorboards. Renegade XMR 1000 Can clear 32's on stock suspension with no rubbing (Will be very close)


----------

